# "Skunk stripe" Fat tail



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Just a quick question, seems my Google-fu is lacking today. The "skunk stripe" seen in Fat tails, is this a predictable trait? Or just a random "pop up"?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Just a quick question, seems my Google-fu is lacking today. The "skunk stripe" seen in Fat tails, is this a predictable trait? Or just a random "pop up"?


think it's possible a recessive but one breeder (vmsherp) tried to breed stripe to stripe for all stripe but found they were still getting a percentage of banded so it looks as if it's not that straightforward


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Skunk stripe is recessive.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> think it's possible a recessive but one breeder (vmsherp) tried to breed stripe to stripe for all stripe but found they were still getting a percentage of banded so it looks as if it's not that straightforward





gazz said:


> Skunk stripe is recessive.


Hmm, interesting :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Found information on JMGs site stating the stripe is dominant, which would explain stripe x stripe not producing 100% stripes (both parents must have been heterozygous for stripe)


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i give in my genetics head has left the building.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

suez said:


> i give in my genetics head has left the building.


:lol2:

If stripe is recessive, both parents must be homozygous for stripe to get 100% stripe offspring.
If stripe is dominant, only 1 parent must be homozygous for stripe to get 100% stripe offspring.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Found information on JMGs site stating the stripe is dominant, which would explain stripe x stripe not producing 100% stripes (both parents must have been heterozygous for stripe)


The only problem with that is people have bred skunk striped normal to normal.And got 100% normal offspring then bred the normals back.And got skunk striped normal and normal offspring.That is not the was of the Dominant.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> The only problem with that is people have bred skunk striped normal to normal.And got 100% normal offspring then bred the normals back.And got skunk striped normal and normal offspring.That is not the was of the Dominant.


So it could be like "false eclipse" in Leos? A random non predictable trait?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> So it could be like "false eclipse" in Leos? A random non predictable trait?


Result seem predictable so i'm thinking more of it being recessive and (vmsherp) more likely mix some eggs in the incubator for the result they got.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Result seem predictable so i'm thinking more of it being recessive and (vmsherp) more likely mix some eggs in the incubator for the result they got.


Well, there are enough people breeding them now, so a definate result should be known soon


----------

